# can somebody tell me how to look after a disabeld rat



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi im looking after a disabeld rat ( No bad feedback please )


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

depends whats wrong with him/her, u'l have to give us some more info n can try n help u out.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

what do you mean by disabeld?? to me that may mean you can make a little walker with wheels on : victory:
or learning difficulties: victory:
or blind???

need more info


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

sure i noticed him in the food bowl he seemed confused so i took him with the food bowl. he looked skinney so i put some food in the bowl with him in it . he cant walk properly and he has a swollen food cant climb up the bars i think he has brain damage


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> sure i noticed him in the food bowl he seemed confused so i took him with the food bowl. he looked skinney so i put some food in the bowl with him in it . he cant walk properly and he has a swollen food cant climb up the bars i think he has brain damage



did he pass it on to u lol? =P cant quite work out what u mean, have u bought him from a shop like this or is it ur pet that has become ill? either way i think he needs to see a vet soon as, disorientation can be a sign of pneumonia and obviously he has hurt his foot if it is swollen, might be broken?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no home bred


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

not one of the babies that all died its a mirical (sp?)


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

oh so he's a young one that u have bred right? is he alone or with a group? i think u shud take him to a vet to be honest, know one can really say if he is disabled or braindamaged or whatever, a vet will sort him out for u. good luck!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

may i just add that this person is a troll


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no hes a baby never bredd him he was one of the ill ones but he pulled through i bed my pet ones an she gave birth to a stunning litter


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> no hes a baby never bredd him he was one of the ill ones but he pulled through I BED MY PET ONES an she gave birth to a stunning litter



You can get in trouble for that, its illegal.:whistling2:

Why dont you put in for disability and carers allowance. They may even give you a car so you can travel the 2 hour drive to the vets.

Now back to your cave, it will be your bed time soon.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you spent more time at school and less time making things up your spelling would be better. 



If I believed you I would say take it to the vets BUT according to you there isnt one near enough for you to travel to:bash: This in itself is confusing as when you showed your dog with cherry eye you said it had been treated by a vet.

My advice to you is that any pets you *may* have should be rehomed and you should never again own any animals, leave that to the people who actually do care.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

martyb said:


> You can get in trouble for that, its illegal.:whistling2:
> 
> Why dont you put in for disability and carers allowance. They may even give you a car so you can travel the 2 hour drive to the vets.
> 
> Now back to your cave, it will be your bed time soon.


:notworthy: I have just sprayed coffee everywhere!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yawn ....................................... :bash:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

You bed your pets?

I think you want a different forum, I hear farmyardfun.com caters to people with your tastes.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

i hope ur all right about this person, otherwise its a bit mean....but im new so u lot probly know best. bit weird tho postin stuff like that for what, fun?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

lee1006 said:


> i hope ur all right about this person, otherwise its a bit mean....but im new so u lot probly know best. bit weird tho postin stuff like that for what, fun?


Check out all this persons other threads, then u will see she is a troll.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

lee1006 said:


> i hope ur all right about this person, otherwise its a bit mean....but im new so u lot probly know best. bit weird tho postin stuff like that for what, fun?


Just look back on her previous posts, we wouldn't be like this to someone for no bloody reason.

Mods, any chance you can ban her now?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Ok, I never post in the section and only decided to read this thread out of interest, but all I can say is ... well to be honest I have no idea what to say,

Dog with DCM 
Missing cat along with similar coloured other car also missing from same area,
loose black and red 9ft long unknown snake in bedroom when you get home
bedding your pets
goldfish dies is apparently "just a joke"

Hmm anything else you wish to share with this community?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Ok, I never post in the section and only decided to read this thread out of interest, but all I can say is ... well to be honest I have no idea what to say,
> 
> Dog with DCM
> Missing cat along with similar coloured other car also missing from same area,
> ...


 

You missed out that they used to live in the Floridas before moving to Scotland where they have no vets:whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Girl & cry wolf springs to mind (as said in a previous thread). When Meg really does need help then nobody is going to help as she keeps making up these posts (if they are all true then she really shouldn't be keeping animals as nobody really has all the problems she has had in such a short time too). I feel sorry for all her "pets", she seems to kill them off, lose them or maim them :whistling2:. Crawl back under your rock Meg please & do us a favour. Then we can really help the genuine people who really need help instead of wasting our time on you.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> You missed out that they used to live in the Floridas before moving to Scotland where they have no vets:whistling2:


Oh sorry, didn't know we didn't have vets up here. I don't know what I would do if my dog got ill? DOes that mean I would have to travel down to England to find a vet? Oh no, what a bugger. :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

still half term up there is it? :whistling2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

actually schools went back today! Im not sure where this girls parents are when shes online writing this crap?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> actually schools went back today! Im not sure where this girls parents are when shes online writing this crap?


sniffing glue if shes anything to go by


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i know a boy whos gay, if he wasnt, meg would make his perfect girlfriend :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know a boy whos gay, if he wasnt, meg would make his perfect girlfriend :whistling2:


Please is not one of them bad enough thank heavens for him being gay hopefully it will wipe out the species trollicus cavercus so we can all get some peace


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Please is not one of them bad enough thank heavens for him being gay hopefully it will wipe out the species trollicus cavercus so we can all get some peace


i think most people will get who im referin to :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think most people will get who im referin to :lol2:


lol but still do we want them breeding? i mean they could become a pandemic lmao


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> lol but still do we want them breeding? i mean they could become a pandemic lmao


no, we dont, so yeah its a good job :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmmm my rats just have 70 babies all in one go shes only been pregnant 2 hours......

What do i do?


Think i have an idea of who your refering to....


to go off topic because theres no point in this thread...

My god dam horse on Horse Academy is rubbish!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think most people will get who im referin to :lol2:


i dont :\

haha just kidding course i do


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Hmmm my rats just have 70 babies all in one go shes only been pregnant 2 hours......
> 
> What do i do?
> 
> ...


To continue off topic shoot it then hun its the kindest thing and get a new one then problem is solved lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> To continue off topic shoot it then hun its the kindest thing and get a new one then problem is solved lol


 
Haha!

Off to the glue factory its goes :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Its only becaus ei cant be arsed training it thankfully its just a game


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Haha!
> 
> Off to the glue factory its goes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Its only becaus ei cant be arsed training it thankfully its just a game


Now mark you should know that if you dont put in the time you dont get what you want lol. 
When it goes to the glue factory can you get me some super glue for it lol as mine has run out and i need it to stick the dog to the floor with as it is not learning it shouldnt be on the furniture(joke)But at leas tht cat can no long jump up at the gerbil tank as it is firmly attached to its bed lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Now mark you should know that if you dont put in the time you dont get what you want lol.
> When it goes to the glue factory can you get me some super glue for it lol as mine has run out and i need it to stick the dog to the floor with as it is not learning it shouldnt be on the furniture(joke)But at leas tht cat can no long jump up at the gerbil tank as it is firmly attached to its bed lol


Hmmm super glue for pets now thats an idea could make millions!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ami_j said:


> i dont :\
> 
> haha just kidding course i do


Think chinnies, Jaime!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Hmmm super glue for pets now thats an idea could make millions!!!


beleieve me with my lot i need it I have a few rescues which i acquired due to irresponsible ownership (sound familarlol) and I now deal with the consequences what with a cat savaged by a staffie at 8 weeks who now thinks he is going to ge this own bakc one everythignand eveyone and a dog that was left with a ruptured spinal disc at 16 weeks who wont leave my side for fea rof being hurt again so super glue to give me a few minutes rest would be good lol mind oyu Iwould not part with any of them ever


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> beleieve me with my lot i need it I have a few rescues which i acquired due to irresponsible ownership (sound familarlol) and I now deal with the consequences what with a cat savaged by a staffie at 8 weeks who now thinks he is going to ge this own bakc one everythignand eveyone and a dog that was left with a ruptured spinal disc at 16 weeks who wont leave my side for fea rof being hurt again so super glue to give me a few minutes rest would be good lol mind oyu Iwould not part with any of them ever


 
Well super glue to cat to the dog, the dog to the gerbil tank and the gerbil tank to the window : victory:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GO MARRY FRANKMILLER123 AND HAVE SOME TROLLY FUN :2thumb: Then you can feed your disabled rat to his barely alive beardie you people make me lol my pants off


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Well super glue to cat to the dog, the dog to the gerbil tank and the gerbil tank to the window : victory:


Damn now why didnt i think of that lol just need the glue hurry up and take that nag to the glue factory lol


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GO MARRY FRANKMILLER123 AND HAVE SOME TROLLY FUN :2thumb: Then you can feed your disabled rat to his barely alive beardie you people make me lol my pants off


 
I just thought how lovely Viperlover would look in a bridesmaid dress awwww how happy you three will be :flrt:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Damn now why didnt i think of that lol just need the glue hurry up and take that nag to the glue factory lol


 
I just need to get it to level 10 first so my ranch level goes up 

And to think i could be out feeding my rabbits and instead im decided to neglect them and play this game instead....................................



Joking i only feed them once a week...................................





















haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> Think chinnies, Jaime!


read the white writing


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I just need to get it to level 10 first so my ranch level goes up
> 
> And to think i could be out feeding my rabbits and instead im decided to neglect them and play this game instead....................................
> 
> ...


Blooming hell lol you are spoiling them badly once a week surely not once a month is fine lol




























( and if i beleived that I would beleive anything lol)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Blooming hell lol you are spoiling them badly once a week surely not once a month is fine lol
> 
> Think i might not feed them and go straight to bed as i need to be up early to get to the Pet Cash and Carry to get more toys and rabbit food so i can feed them
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol i know some of these pet foods do smell good dont they mind you if your home is anything like mine the pets do eat better than you do lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Lol i know some of these pet foods do smell good dont they mind you if your home is anything like mine the pets do eat better than you do lol


 
Its the way to go : victory:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

yep low in calories and tastes beter than lettuce leaves lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe it is HIM in disguise:devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe it is HIM in disguise:devil:


the spelling is bad enough :whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! you maybe onto something there Shell!

To be fair he seems to have dissapear of the face of the earth normally see him on msn popping in and out.... but not no more.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> HAHAHAHA! you maybe onto something there Shell!
> 
> To be fair he seems to have dissapear of the face of the earth normally see him on msn popping in and out.... but not no more.


 

Maybe he nows lives in The Floridas or even Scotland, the land of no vets. Oh wait a minute their appears to be no vets in the area he did live either:bash:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe he nows lives in The Floridas or even Scotland, the land of no vets. Oh wait a minute their appears to be no vets in the area he did live either:bash:


 
Haha There at least 4 vets around here near me 

1 in the town centre near enough
1 5 minute walk away from me
and 2 near where i were ( 15 mins drive )

OMG another!!!

Vets4Pets which is just over the road aswel!!!

Thats 5 and i use none of them ( unless for its a must ) as my vet in 30-40 minute drive from me house.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Great thread keep up the good work


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> Hi im looking after a disabeld rat ( No bad feedback please )


 sorry meg imaginary isn't a disability


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

martyb said:


> *You can get in trouble for that, its illegal*.:whistling2:
> 
> Why dont you put in for disability and carers allowance. They may even give you a car so you can travel the 2 hour drive to the vets.
> 
> Now back to your cave, it will be your bed time soon.


:lol2:


----------

